# M Counter rim questions



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Has anyone seen the Italia knock off in person? Is that stainless lip nasty?

http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_garage/BigPic.jsp

Did the OEM contour have a polished lip? I can't tell because mine were refinished badly, hence the research.

I want to keep the contour style because I like it and any other wheel that I like costs twice as much as getting the knockoffs or having mine completely refinished. Going back and forth about getting contour knockoffs or having all four of my stock contours completely refinished. (All new powder coat).

The Italia's are around $250 a piece and the refinishing would run around $180 per rim with mounting balancing and taxes.

Thanks in advance for the comments.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> Has anyone seen the Italia knock off in person? Is that stainless lip nasty?
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_garage/BigPic.jsp
> 
> ...


I couldn't see the picture for some reason, just got an X. I will tell you that the one time I had wheels refinished (on the e46) where they acid bathed and powder coated, I was unhappy with the finished product. The finish started to buble off after 9 months or so.

On the other hand, every repair that Son has done for me on the car has been flawless.

I would also check weight before I bought after market. The contour wheels are pretty heavy. They look good though.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I believe the M Contours are a painted finish everywhere (no polished lip).


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> I believe the M Contours are a painted finish everywhere (no polished lip).


Thanks for the reply, that's what I thought.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

rwg said:


> I couldn't see the picture for some reason, just got an X.


Crap, I hate tire rack. Can never jump to the page you want.

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/at_italia/at_italia.jsp

The Type 5 toward the bottom with the machined lip.



rwg said:


> I will tell you that the one time I had wheels refinished (on the e46) where they acid bathed and powder coated, I was unhappy with the finished product. The finish started to buble off after 9 months or so.
> 
> On the other hand, every repair that Son has done for me on the car has been flawless.


It did not come with a warranty on the rim repair? :tsk:

Can I ask who Son is? :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> Crap, try this,
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/servlet/Cal...ex=1&filterSize=&filterFinish=&filterSpecial=
> 
> ...


Son is the guy at Onsite Wheel Reconditioning (but San Rafeal is a little far) that fixes all our curb rash. He does a great job of matching up paint, even on the 'chrome shadow' wheels.

Maybe when we have another big tech session down here where he has some wheels to fix, you can come down (along with Dave and others) from up there and he can have a look at them.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Son is the guy at Onsite Wheel Reconditioning (but San Rafeal is a little far) that fixes all our curb rash. He does a great job of matching up paint, even on the 'chrome shadow' wheels.
> 
> Maybe when we have another big tech session down here where he has some wheels to fix, you can come down (along with Dave and others) from up there and he can have a look at them.


Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Sorry I missed the important questions - the contours are in fact painted all around without a machined lip. I wax them often enough - I could have answered that question off the top of my head.

I was in the process of moving when I realized the finish on the wheels was going, I had already sold my snow tires and I couldn't afford to have the car undriveable for the week it would have taken to get them fixed.

Also sorry I was cryptic about Son's repairs. He fixed that finish problem in the parking lot at B&M Racing with the wind blowing and he did a better job than the total refinish. Also, the surface texture is not the same from a refinished wheel. Or, once again, at least mine wasn't. Son is amazing and as much an artist as a repair guy.

At $70 difference each, if your wheels are as bad as you say, you might be better off replacing them. Maybe saving the old wheels for the track or something.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

rwg said:


> Sorry I missed the important questions - the contours are in fact painted all around without a machined lip. I wax them often enough - I could have answered that question off the top of my head.
> 
> I was in the process of moving when I realized the finish on the wheels was going, I had already sold my snow tires and I couldn't afford to have the car undriveable for the week it would have taken to get them fixed.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the answers rwg. You have been a lot of help. I am still leaning toward getting all four rims refinished. I saw some example rims they had done and it looked pretty dam good. Also comes with a solid warranty.

I tried to find a good knock off, but seeing as AT Italia only makes the "chrome" and "stainless steal lip" versions of the Type 5 (YUK TO BOTH!!), I am not encouraged.

They used to make a NICE machined lip version, seen in the link above, but have since discontinued it when I enquired.  Why is it all the nice low key stuff is discontinued and the UGLY NASTY stuff stays. :dunno:

Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

What about silver painted? It looks closest to stock to me.

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Disp...&wheelModel=Type+5&wheelFinish=Silver+Painted


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

rwg said:


> What about silver painted? It looks closest to stock to me.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Disp...&wheelModel=Type+5&wheelFinish=Silver+Painted


Yeah I saw that to, but look closly. For some messed up reason, they only come in 16's!! 

Thanks for looking though. :thumbup:


----------

